# A yard of Magic Salt = lbs?



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Approximately how many pounds of Magic Salt is in one yard? I know that one ton is equivalent to 2000 pounds, but John Parker sells them per yard.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

if i remember correctly, 1 cu yard of salt is around 2500#


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

According to my chart (courtesy Chuck Smith) a yard of course salt is 1350#. I would guess the Magic used to coat a yard of salt (8 gallons?) wouldn't add more than 50#.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Paul, your number is for sand.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

From the Fisher Owner's Manual...

Fine Salt - Dry 2,025 lbs/cyd
Coarse Salt - Dry 1,431 lbs/cyd

And like Mick said, add roughly another 60 # for the Magic.


-John


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

oops, sorry about that.

i looked at my ticket from my supplier and it was for 2 yards.

i went back and looked it up in my weight chart, and i came up with 48# per cu ft for coarse salt, so it would be 1296#.

thanks for the correction


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

We are having the weight of salt discussinon here.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8879


----------

